# How to find out about upcoming clinics?



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

Now that we have our trailer and Covid is (maybe; again) on the wane, I'm interested in attending some clinics. I'm not really particular about what kind of clinics -- you all probably know that I love learning, and I'd be interested in anything where I thought I could learn something. I'm particularly interested in something that would involve doing something different with the horses (cattle sorting; trick training; obstacle courses), as I think they'd really enjoy that.

I've found sites that say they list clinics by state, but they almost never have anything. I've googled and not had a lot of luck. Is there some website that people use to find clinics? Or do most people find the teacher or subject matter and look that way?

I'm not on FB but I guess I could search there if needed. But I think what I want is more general -- just give me a list of horse clinics coming up in the next few months around central Texas.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Scroll down and click on the specific discipline you're interested in...
I clicked several and choices arrived in near all of them...


Clinics and Demonstrations on Horse training and riding, Western & English, information schedule, special equine events, galas, fundraisers for equestrian organizations



Another may interest you...








 Central Texas Stock Horse Clinic & Show - Horse * Pet * Livestock


Central Texas Stock Horse Clinic and Show hosted by CTSH, an American Stock Horse Association affiliate, with APHA Special Event on Oct 9-10.




swhorsetrader.com





You can also ask at a local tack/feed shop as they often know who is coming to town and if auditing {observing} is permitted or only riding participation..
Same with area barns...you are not the only facility and since winter is arriving, barns with indoors often have indoor clinics where no matter the weather you ride...
🐴...


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

In my area it's pretty much all FB; either individual clinician pages or the local hosting association.


----------



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

@horselovinguy that is the site I had used before. I just remember two years ago there were so many clinics all the time, and now there's hardly anything. I thought it was still because of Covid, but then I keep reading posts here and talking to people who are doing clinics, and I figured, maybe I'm missing something.

@egrogan when you say "local hosting associations" do you mean barns, or, I don't know, like interest organizations, like the Houston Area Carriage Association, just tossing out a random example, might sponsor a clinic on driving?


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

Most clinicians lay out their clinic schedule early and online. So, if you knew who you wanted to see, you could see if that was plausible.

Then you could check your nearby arenas. They also should have a schedule of any clinics planned.


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

ACinATX said:


> "local hosting associations" do you mean barns, or, I don't know, like interest organizations, like the Houston Area Carriage Association, just tossing out a random example, might sponsor a clinic on driving?


Yep, exactly! So here, for example, we have the Green Mountain Horse Association, which hosts clinics and competitions. Their website is atrocious, but they post in a timely way on FB. Or the US Eventing Association Area 1, which hosts clinics all over New England.


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

I learn about most of mine from FB. Otherwise, just talk/ask to people you know if you personally don't have FB.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I find most of mine through FB.


----------



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

Stupid FB. Grumble grumble grumble.

Do you guys just belong to groups and then they post clinics on FB? Or are you actively searching for things?


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

I really only keep FB because it's so active for all the horsey stuff in my general area, as well as a great way to keep up with "real life" for people I've met through endurance stuff and on here!

I haven't been to a clinic since 2019 (that was with Lindsey Partridge/Harmony Horsemanship), so I haven't actively been looking. I see things posted by friends who are clinicians (e.g., hosting clinics at their own farms in in working equitation, endurance, trail challenges), clinics hosted by members of the breed association I follow, and through our local horse clubs. If I was interested in a specific type of clinic I'd probably post an "in search of" and see what people suggested.


----------

